# Tanabe GF210 and AGX Installed! How to adjust camber?



## YesSER (Apr 12, 2005)

I just installed a set of GF210's that I got from ptuning.com as well as a set of KYB AGX's over the weekend. The car handles great :thumbup: right now.

http://www.tanabe-usa.com/springs/gf210.asp

Recommend to everyone who wants to make their car ride on rails.

Alignment got thrown off a little bit after the spring install, but it was fixed after a visit to the alignment shop. What i was wondering--

Are there any adjustable camber arms or upper mounts available for the Spec V?


----------



## YesSER (Apr 12, 2005)

anyone, anyone? :fluffy:


----------



## BlueDusk1.8 (Apr 15, 2005)

Hi, new to the forum but I have been lurking for quite some time now. I was just curious about the AGX's you got. I was lead to believe that they were not available for the B15's. Did KYB finally release some or did you have to modify them any to make them fit?


----------



## Apexfreak (Apr 5, 2005)

YesSER said:


> I just installed a set of GF210's that I got from ptuning.com as well as a set of KYB AGX's over the weekend. The car handles great :thumbup: right now.
> 
> http://www.tanabe-usa.com/springs/gf210.asp
> 
> ...


Ground control makes a set of weld on camber /caster plates for B15's


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

BlueDusk1.8 said:


> Hi, new to the forum but I have been lurking for quite some time now. I was just curious about the AGX's you got. I was lead to believe that they were not available for the B15's. Did KYB finally release some or did you have to modify them any to make them fit?



according to the KYB electronic catalog, there are no AGXs for the b15, only GR2s, so I'm very interested to hear this as well.


----------

